# "Flying" Voting Thread



## candid petunia (Apr 20, 2013)

It's voting time once again!
Time to *read the entries* and tick those little boxes for the *three poems you consider most deserving* (you may also allow those itching hands to "like" the poems that impressed you, I know mine did  ).

It is important that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified,* so please double-check your votes before submitting them.* (Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all the accounts banned).

*The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2013)

I think this challenge was the hardest for me to write on, personally, and the hardest to vote on.  Did anyone else have the same trouble?


----------



## alanmt (Apr 22, 2013)

Narrowing my vote down to three was very difficult indeed.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 22, 2013)

I like reading the poetry challenge threads... may even pick up the gauntlet one day... but until I do I would like to know whether I can still vote for my favourites without participating? Is it a) not allowed b) frowned upon OR c) perfectly okay? Thanks.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Gargh,
Anyone can vote in the poll, there are no limitations.


----------



## Travers (Apr 22, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> I think the newest challenge was the hardest for me to write on, personally, and the hardest to vote on.  Did anyone else have the same trouble?



That was definitely harder than last months for me to write, or at least, to write something that I was at all satisfied with. 

The voting though, much easier.


----------



## Fats Velvet (Apr 22, 2013)

There was an abnormally high number of quality poems submitted for this challenge.  People seem to have thrived on the breadth of the theme;  mine was a bit of a toss out.

That said, I voted for Travers, amsawtell, and Kevin; others are also worth attention.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 22, 2013)

Considering the fact that I've written something after about 8 months (not a lot to show for that too :hopelessness: ), I suppose I should be grateful for this month's prompt.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2013)

I had a lot of trouble narrowing it down to just three.  If there was ever a time that I wanted more votes it was for this challenge.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 22, 2013)

Lately I quit doing normal poems and have tinkered with these different styles that I haven't seen others do.  I think it has become brutally evident that people prefer the normal stuff.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it all comes down to personal choice and how a poem has affected a person. What I find deep and touching might not necessarily be the same for another.


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2013)

Travers said:


> That was definitely harder than last months for me to write, or at least, to write something that I was at all satisfied with.
> 
> The voting though, much easier.



I was  not happy with my poem this month. Just did not feel right  

However, it's nice to sit back and enjoy monitoring the poll results as a spectator.


----------



## writersblock (Apr 23, 2013)

I had so much trouble choosing. Great subject toddm! As Fats Velvet said, it provided alot of flexibility to explore all kinds of themes. Great job everyone!


----------



## Travers (Apr 23, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> I was  not happy with my poem this month. Just did not feel right
> 
> However, it's nice to sit back and enjoy monitoring the poll results as a spectator.



Yeah, I thought I wouldn't get anything out but it happened in the end, and my god, it's got 6 votes! Couldn't be more chuffed (happy, for everyone who isn't English.)

Anyway, lots of great poems this month, but my votes went to:

writersblock, I love the pace and structure of "Flying high", cemented by some excellent metaphors and similes. I was thinking of doing something on this subject, but after reading yours I'm glad I didn't, it wouldn't have compared!

Kevin, I'm not even sure how to appraise "the 'flier'", other than to say I think it's my favourite of all the entries. Great stuff!

candid petunia, I'm a big fan of brevity and I love the contrast of beautiful wording and dark subject matter.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 24, 2013)

No doubt, sometimes it's much harder to choose only three. This was one of those times. I finally chose Ethan, alanmt, and Travers.


----------



## Leyline (Apr 25, 2013)

Odd.  I chose fenbields5, amsawtell, and Chester's Daughter. On reread, all three amp up the complexity -- fenbields5's _Untitled_ is simple and direct, refreshingly so. Chester's Daughter's _Time Never Flies For The Festering_ is dense and darkly complex on several levels. amsawtell's _Wings_ strikes a fine balance between them. 

Good work, all!


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, we've had to discount a member's vote for: voting for his own poem, and voting for only two poems. 

That gives us a tie for the first place.


----------

